
A look back at Willow Garage - jamesbowman
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-look-back-at-willow-garage-2016-2
======
zitterbewegung
I am using one of Willow Garage's open source projects for my startup called
Point Cloud Library. It seemed like after the acquisition the project lost
some steam but I think the community stepped up and is still maintaining
although the Robot Operating System has been separated from the rest of the
library. There is a python interface for PCL that I might try to start again
or contribute.

------
jldugger
Interesting; I got the impression at the time that all the engineers became
employees at Suitable selling the same thing under a different name. Given
that some of the founders aren't part of that new company, I assume there's
something at play beyond "you're free now!"

------
chrisbennet
I use OpenCV for a lot of my projects and Willow did a lot of work on that.
Always wondered what the backstory was when they shutdown.

